# high level rear light



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello

My high level rear light has stopped working. Changed the bulb and still not working. So assume the fuse might also need changing. Checked the fiat manual first, then the Dethleffs one and no mention anywhere of this particular bulb. 

Anyone know how I can find out which fuse?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

c_auckland said:


> Hello
> 
> My high level rear light has stopped working. Changed the bulb and still not working. So assume the fuse might also need changing. Checked the fiat manual first, then the Dethleffs one and no mention anywhere of this particular bulb.
> 
> ...


When you say high level, do you mean the brake light, if so you will need an assistant to check wlist the brake pedal is pressed, I've tried doing it on my own but it's always out by the time I get to the back.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Somehow I do not think they are that silly Kev.not like some I know.

Have you managed to check that there is a feed there when pedal is pressed.
If not then check the wiring from the brake lights below.It should not be a separate fuse, but then again many things are not as they should be.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Somehow I do not think they are that silly Kev.not like some I know.
> 
> Have you managed to check that there is a feed there when pedal is pressed.
> If not then check the wiring from the brake lights below.It should not be a separate fuse, but then again many things are not as they should be.
> ...


Two issues with your post Philip, 1st is not enough posts to know if they know anything, and the OP is less than clear, 2nd is they wouldn't be the first to think the high level light is just that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I don't believe it, but I know I should, having dealt with joe public in many ways for too many years.
Yes you could be right I am afraid Kev.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

On my last van, the high level brake light took a feed off a lower level brake light. The connection to the lower level brake light had corroded so needed cleaning up. That done, it worked again.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

c_auckland, please come back and let us know how you have progressed, even if, like all of us at some time including myself, made a silly mistake. Just be grateful it was not a mistake that costs a lot of money.

cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

My Autotrail Chieftain has high level rear lights which I've always assumed are just tail lights. I will have to check them to see if they are also brake lights. This is something I can do on my own as I usually wedge a suitable object between the brake pedal and the drivers seat using the adjustment on the seat to get appropriate pressure on said pedal.

I should hasten to add that in this current weather I will not be rushing out of the van to check this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Harrers said:


> My Autotrail Chieftain has high level rear lights which I've always assumed are just tail lights. I will have to check them to see if they are also brake lights. This is something I can do on my own as I usually wedge a suitable object between the brake pedal and the drivers seat using the adjustment on the seat to get appropriate pressure on said pedal.
> 
> I should hasten to add that in this current weather I will not be rushing out of the van to check this.


Some vans do have high level lights, but the OP one was singular so assumed central which would be a brake light I think.

My DIY comment was of course meant in jest  I usually check my rear lights when in traffic using the inevitable bus which takes a keen interest in the back of my van, the look on their faces when you select reverse is interesting, the central hi level is more difficult to check, but my reversing camera can see it in some light conditions.


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello

Sorry - did not have internet for a few days!

No - not brake lights; just high level tail lights (actually on the rear side of the van). They are white facing forward and red facing backwards. Easy to replace the bulb - just lift off the cover; bulb was blown - so changed that. Then when the new one did not work I cross checked with the other side; bulb works. Next thing to check - the fuse. But really have no idea of which one and no mention in the manuals. Emailed Dethleffs but as yet no response.

Just checked into a campsite and notice quite a few motorhomes have the same lights. Asked a few people they also have no idea or no mention in their manuals as to which fuse might relate to these. 
So any suggestions on finding which fuse?

Cheers, Craig


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Craig for getting back to us on that.Yes those lights are connected to your side light circuits. A common fault is that rain or water has entered the unit. Depending on how old it is and if it has turned rusty inside, either clean out and check the connections or replace whole unit, test to see if there is a feed.They are quite cheap.
I was told that they are not an MOT failure when mine failed and went for its test.


cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

c_auckland said:


> Hello
> 
> Sorry - did not have internet for a few days!
> 
> ...


Sometimes these marker lamps are connected into the same circuit as the amber side marker lamps. Each manufacturer can install these to their own design so without a drawing or some detective work it is hard to say how they operate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

c_auckland said:


> Hello
> 
> Sorry - did not have internet for a few days!
> 
> ...


Ah rear side marker lights, OK likely to be a wire come adrift as I'm 99.999999999999999% they are fed from the lower tail light, I've had three coachbuilt vans and they were all wired that way. I had the same issue on the Laika, fortunately it was a full height garage so I could get in and sort it inside.

They tend to be a bit cheap and nasty as they are made for truck and usually high up out of sight, (yours will be Rolls Royce quality of course > ) but will likey be on *this page* it could be the connections inside the lamp holder too, if poss can you remove it and see if the bulb will work or get a cheap meter and measure it, they be around €5.

For give earlier mickey take, it was to keep the thread at the top of the pile so others could help.

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We also have these marker lights high on the side at the rear. At our last MOT (in Northern Ireland) the chap was somewhat concerned that they weren't very visible - mind you, that was in daylight. 

He seemed to be suggesting I might need marker lights high, at the front. But I'm very loathe to put holes in the bodywork. 

Had anyone else had this problem?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

JWW said:


> He seemed to be suggesting I might need marker lights high, at the front. But I'm very loathe to put holes in the bodywork.


I wouldn't worry. If it was registered with the current lighting configuration then that will be legal.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cronkle said:


> I wouldn't worry. If it was registered with the current lighting configuration then that will be legal.


Sometimes the side high red/white lamps are made hard to see, especially from the front, due to awnings having been fitted.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure why they even fit them, unless it is a throw back to the old days, well after they abolished the red flag and 12mph.But before 1950, you must remember Kev.>>>

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Your problem is almost certainly twofold.


The 12 volt supply is taken from the low rear lights. (1) By the time it gets to the high marker lights, there is a significant voltage drop. (2) It is quite normal to supply 2 wires to one of the lights (+ and -) but only one positive wire to the opposite one. It is then earthed to the metal skin of the van (this is how it was done on my last Burstner). When I had the same problem, it was an earth fault causing the light to not work. I ran an extra wire from the opposite side (new negative supply) and this solved the problem.
You can check if your problem is the same by running a temporary earth and testing the light fitting.


Also check the voltage at both light fittings (out of curiosity), you might get a surprise at how low the voltage is. Despite this, the lights will still work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Not sure why they even fit them, unless it is a throw back to the old days, well after they abolished the red flag and 12mph.But before 1950, you must remember Kev.>>>
> 
> cabby


Oi you arse, you know damned well now that I couldn't know :roll: :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh I love it when you call me names.0000

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Oh I love it when you call me names.0000
> 
> cabby


Better stop for a while then > >


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

They are now called silhouette lights....according to Chausson.......no doubt that is a technical translation by the french equivalent of the tea lady!
Marker lights indeed!!!!!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oi you arse, you know damned well now that I couldn't know :roll: :roll:


Unless you've been economical with the truth!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Unless you've been economical with the truth!


I have to admit to being frugal where possible but it is the date on my BC.


----------



## c_auckland (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok - thanks again for replies; turned out in the end not to be the fuse either. But a loose wire in the housing, that I imagine will occasionally switch the light off for me......probably when it is raining.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

c_auckland said:


> Ok - thanks again for replies; turned out in the end not to be the fuse either. But a loose wire in the housing, that I imagine will occasionally switch the light off for me......probably when it is raining.....


Glad to be right for once, it doesn't happen often.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/1490538-post13.html


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for lettings know.

cabby


----------

